# Officer Patrick Fahey (Medford PD)



## sulldog6 (Sep 7, 2005)

It is with sadness and regret that Chief Leo Sacco of the Medford Police Department announces the sudden death of active-duty Officer Patrick Fahey. 
Fahey, a 10-year veteran of the department, served as a D.A.R.E officer and Community Resource Officer for most of his career. In 2005, Fahey's peers recognized him as the "D.A.R.E. Officer of the Year" for his tireless, dedication and professionalism in delivering D.A.R.E. education to Medford public and parochial school children. 
Fahey participated in numerous charitable organizations throughout the commonwealth, and was well known for his personally owned and restored antique Medford police cruiser, which he displayed at D.A.R.E. rallies, parades and other events.

He is survived by his wife Linda, his parents, Thomas and Teresa, brothers, Sgt. Michael Fahey of the Medford Police Department, and William, sister Mary Kate, and several nieces and nephews survive Officer Fahey. 
Viewing hours will be at the Dello Russo Funeral Home from 4 to 8 p.m. on Sunday, Jan. 7. 
A law enforcement only walk-by is scheduled for 6 p.m. Fahey's funeral will be from the Dello Russo Funeral Home, 306 Main St., Medford, at 9:30 a.m. on Monday, Jan. 8, followed by a funeral Mass at 10:30 a.m. at St. Francis of Assisi Church, Fellsway West, Medford. 
Interment will follow at Oak Grove Cemetery in Medford. The family has requested that in lieu of flowers, donations be made in his name to the Medford Police Department's D.A.R.E. program, c/o Lt. Paul Covino, Community Service Unit, Medford Police Department, 100 Main St., Medford, MA 02155.
Chief Sacco and the men and women of the Medford Police Department wish to thank in advance all individuals and departments for their cooperation and participation in paying tribute to our departed brother.

_I worked with Pat for 6yrs. He was a great person & cop. _
_My prayers to his family & his MPD family._
_RIP Pat_


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2007)

so young.............. JESUS. Rest in peace brother.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2007)

I knew Pat before he got on the job. All he ever wanted to do was police work. My nephews and nieces had him as their DARE officer and they loved him.

His father was the Chief of the Medford Special Police for years and is a tremendious guy.

He will be deeply missed by everyone in Medford especially all the kids he worked so well with.


----------



## mactj2 (Nov 4, 2005)

I participated in todays services for Officer Fahey ,and I must compliment the members of the law enforcement community for the turn out you gave him. It was a fitting tribute to "one of the good guys."
TJ


----------



## DoD102 (Sep 9, 2004)

Rest in Peace Brother. Our prayers to Officer Faheys family and the Medford PD from the VA Police in Bedford.


----------

